# 8/1 Flounder report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*8/1/2018*
I had the Miranda R. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice with SSE winds at 5-10mph and normal tide levels. The increase in water levels let me explore areas I haven't seen in several weeks. We got off to a slow start, with lots of dirty water on the flats, we had 7 flounder at midnight. We moved around a bunch and covered a lot of ground. The action got better after midnight, with some fish moving shallow as the water cooled. The customers called the trip early at 1:15am, and we ended with 16 flounder plus 4 black drum and 1 sheepshead.

*Upcoming open dates:
August: 28, 29
September: 7, 18-20, 24-26, 28, 30
October: 1-3, 7-10, 17, 21, 22, 24, 25*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

